# Tach for 2017 Tohatsu 20 4 stroke



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

Im not really crazy about a tiny tach but it might be my only option. Has anyone here installed a regular tach on the above motor? I‘m seeing posts around the Internet about a Tohatsu OEM tach with a plug and play harness but nothing more.

Any help or info would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I put a Tinytach on my 2014 20/4s Hatsu when I first got it to help dial in my prop. Lasted 3 years before exposure to the elements killed it.Replaced it with a cheap knock off which was never accurate, but I don't care because the hour meter works fine,I've got my prop dialed in and my ears are my tach now. Don't have a console so never considered that tach.


----------

